# Geography of the Sexes



## SeaBreeze (Jun 17, 2014)

*GEOGRAPHY OF A WOMAN

* Between 18 and 22, a woman is like Africa - half discovered, half wild, fertile and naturally beautiful!

 Between 23 and 30, a woman is like Europe - well-developed and open to trade, especially
 for something of real value.

 Between 31 and 35, a woman is like Spain - very hot, relaxed, and convinced of her own beauty.

 Between 36 and 40, a woman is like Greece - gently aging, but still a warm and desirable place to visit.

 Between 41 and 50, a woman is like Great Britain - with a glorious and all-conquering past..

 Between 51 and 60, a woman is like Israel - has been through war, doesn't make the same mistakes
 twice and takes care of business.

 Between 61 and 70, a woman is like Canada - cool, self-preserving, but open to meeting new people.

 After 70, she becomes Tibet -  wildly beautiful, with a mysterious past and the wisdom of the ages....
 an adventurous spirit and a thirst for spiritual knowledge.


* THE GEOGRAPHY OF A MAN

* Between 10 and 80, a man is like Iran – ruled by a couple of nuts.


----------



## Shirley (Jun 17, 2014)

Ain't that the truf?!?!? ROFLOL!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 17, 2014)

Well, Maybe not up to 80 !  ld:


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 17, 2014)

Loved reading this SeaBreeze!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 17, 2014)

So darn funny, SB.nthego:


----------

